# Barb..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks wilson for the link...

I thought i would share this information here as well in case anyone needs it.



> I read on the PN forum that she passed away Tuesday night in her sleep.
> 
> From the post:
> 
> SERVICES WILL BE HELD ON MONDAY DECEMBER 10,2007 AT 10:30AM AT SMITH'S FUNERAL HOME ON GUELPH LINE IN BURLINGTON JUST NORTH OF QEW.


u_u...


----------

